# Flying discount



## PeriodistaGal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
Don't know whether this interests anyone. Got an email from Monarch this morning re: discounnts. (just found I can't post the URL because I'm a newbie) it was £20 off Flights. You'll have to search the internet. Sorry
Mostly Europe I think, not looked at it too hard.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

PeriodistaGal said:


> Hi
> Don't know whether this interests anyone. Got an email from Monarch this morning re: discounnts. (just found I can't post the URL because I'm a newbie) it was £20 off Flights. You'll have to search the internet. Sorry
> Mostly Europe I think, not looked at it too hard.


So much depends on whether they (or any other airline) fly from near where you are and/or to near where you want to go. If you have to pay more to get to and/or from the airports, any discount is useless, especially if it comes with strings. The same applies with the hidden add-ons that many airlines tack on and push up the basic fare to more than travelling by a regular airline (e.g. BA, Iberia, Lufthansa, etc) would cost. In addition to costs, and distance to/from airports you also have to consider the schedules - do you really want to arrive 250km from your desired destination at midnight when there are no means of getting to where you want to be until 10 o'clock the next morning?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Useful, but I have to say that ALL airlines periodically offer discounts - Cos I fly a lot, I'm forever getting discount info from several airlines - flybe, monarch, easyjet, Ryanair....... even Virgin!! I'm not sure that they're any better than each other in the end. It seems to me the expensive flights get discounted to match their competitors already cheaper flights. Also, any discounts are usually negated by bigger airport taxes, lugguage allowances, seat allocations etc...

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Fly BA or Iberia.
Less hassle, more comfort, not that much more expensive when you consider the add-ons of the budget airlines.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Fly BA or Iberia.
> Less hassle, more comfort, not that much more expensive when you consider the add-ons of the budget airlines.


Don't get me started on BA! I've just had to book flights from Barcelona to Heathrow. They made me pay in Euros didn't have a choice of paying in sterling, even though I have a sterling card. I couldn't get the option of using a debit card as mine wasn't listed so I was charged 17 euros to use a credit card and I'll get exchange charges on top of that, I think that is just extortion as the fares were much more expensive as well (but the other airline didn't work out timewise). The website was a nightmare to use, and I've used plenty in my time, but the drop down menu did give me the option of entering Lord, Sir, Right Honorable, Baroness etc, not just the usual Mr/Mrs! I think the website is designed for people who have staff to do the grunt work! I shall be availing myself extensively of the 'free' onboard drinks after all that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Occasionally BA do have discounted flights, otherwise they tend to be several £100 more than the "cheapies". I have to say that the last time I went to Spain I used BA and it was awful. It was an old plane, the seats were uncomfortable, the plane hadnt been cleaned, the staff were unfriendly and unhelpful and the landing wasnt good!!!!

These were just my observations. I'm not someone to complain, so I didnt. I didnt ask for anything or trouble anyone, but I saw how the staff were to others and because my daughter is an air hostess, I kinda watched them and they werent pleasant about the passengers "behind closed doors!!" 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JaneyO said:


> Don't get me started on BA! I've just had to book flights from Barcelona to Heathrow. They made me pay in Euros didn't have a choice of paying in sterling, even though I have a sterling card. I couldn't get the option of using a debit card as mine wasn't listed so I was charged 17 euros to use a credit card and I'll get exchange charges on top of that, I think that is just extortion as the fares were much more expensive as well (but the other airline didn't work out timewise). The website was a nightmare to use, and I've used plenty in my time, but the drop down menu did give me the option of entering Lord, Sir, Right Honorable, Baroness etc, not just the usual Mr/Mrs! I think the website is designed for people who have staff to do the grunt work! I shall be availing myself extensively of the 'free' onboard drinks after all that.



I was supposed to fly BA last Saturday only to be told I was on standby .. but hey they took my case just in case no one turned up and I could get on the plane.. my case went and I stayed, the case was returned on Sunday and I flew on BA on Monday and they left my case behind . I finally was reunited with it on Thursday.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was supposed to fly BA last Saturday only to be told I was on standby .. but hey they took my case just in case no one turned up and I could get on the plane.. my case went and I stayed, the case was returned on Sunday and I flew on BA on Monday and they left my case behind . I finally was reunited with it on Thursday.


OMG! Chose BA partly because we thought it was a safe option to get us and our luggage to Heathrow to connect with a flight to Australia the following day! Having kittens now! Come to think about it BA are the only airline that ever managed to lose our luggage and that was only between Gatwick and Newquay!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I pay as little as I can for a short haul (four hours or less), I don't give a hoot if they serve food or drink or the cabin staff are miserable etc. Long haul (NZ next year for a wedding for instance) then I'll pay extra.

Shop around and be as flexible as you can and you'll get the deal for you. The poor soandsos who still have to work for a living are the ones who get stuffed price wise


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JaneyO said:


> OMG! Chose BA partly because we thought it was a safe option to get us and our luggage to Heathrow to connect with a flight to Australia the following day! Having kittens now! Come to think about it BA are the only airline that ever managed to lose our luggage and that was only between Gatwick and Newquay!


I flew BA on a weekly basis, occasionally more often, from Prague to London for three years and for a year or so from Malaga or Gibraltar to London with never a delay apart from the usual Gibraltar weather problems. Not once was I delayed apart from the last time I flew from Malaga in April when I had a four hour delay but was compensated with copious airmiles. I have always travelled in comfort if not always in style!
Of the budget airlines I prefer Jet2 and AirBerlin. EasyJet is OK but the passengers on the Prague flights were often mainly stag or hen parties and travelling with them was not a pleasant experience. I have never flown and never will fly Ryanair.
Aeroflot lost our luggage but that was a minor complaint about that airline.
No, I'll stick with BA, at least until all the airmiles I've accumulated over the years are used up.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

PeriodistaGal said:


> Hi
> Don't know whether this interests anyone. Got an email from Monarch this morning re: discounnts. (just found I can't post the URL because I'm a newbie) it was £20 off Flights. You'll have to search the internet. Sorry
> Mostly Europe I think, not looked at it too hard.



Using..........EXTRA CODE 20 when booking.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

One February, two or three years ago, I was booked to fly on the evening BA flight Gibraltar to Gatwick. An EasyJet flight, also to Gatwick, was scheduled to depart around the same time as the BA flight.
The weather was vile, heavy rain and strong winds so not unsurprisingly the airport was closed and flights cancelled. BA passengers were taken by coach to Malaga, where a plane was waiting. We arrived at Gatwick late...but we arrived, unlike most of the EasyJet passengers.
Those who were able to bought tickets for the BA flight and reached their destinations. The other EasyJet passengers were not so lucky. There was no other EasyJet flight for several days and no flights out that night. No provision was made for hotel accommodation or even meal vouchers. 
I remember a young mother with one toddler and one child in a pushchair. She was distraught. I have no idea what happened to her but I still remember her distress.

A similar situation occurred in Prague when the airport was closed because of heavy snow. It stayed closed for two days. All EasyJet passengers were left to their own devices. To get a refund cost more in phone calls than the refund. No automatic rebooking.

Whereas BA, when all airlines were grounded in that gale a few years back, arranged accommodation in good hotels for passengers and set up a rebooking service to find flights for passengers as soon as the airport reopened. I was booked to fly home that night but decided to summon my son to pick me up as I preferred to stay at their home in Surrey rather than an hotel. He was not best pleased to have to brave falling trees and other hazards and if I'd known how bad it was I wouldn't have called him but there you go...my dil is an excellent cook and judge of wine!
It cannot have been pleasant or easy for people on EasyJet etc. to find accommodation that night if they were travelling home. Every hotel within a radius of several miles was full.

So yes, BA sometimes screws up. But when situations like those described above arise, they step up to the plate.
Of course that may all chage in the current economic climate...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was supposed to fly BA last Saturday only to be told I was on standby .. but hey they took my case just in case no one turned up and I could get on the plane.. my case went and I stayed, the case was returned on Sunday and I flew on BA on Monday and they left my case behind . I finally was reunited with it on Thursday.


sort reminds you of the slogan for Concord.... breakfast in London... lunch in New York...............luggage in Australia:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> One February, two or three years ago, I was booked to fly on the evening BA flight Gibraltar to Gatwick. An EasyJet flight, also to Gatwick, was scheduled to depart around the same time as the BA flight.
> The weather was vile, heavy rain and strong winds so not unsurprisingly the airport was closed and flights cancelled. BA passengers were taken by coach to Malaga, where a plane was waiting. We arrived at Gatwick late...but we arrived, unlike most of the EasyJet passengers.
> Those who were able to bought tickets for the BA flight and reached their destinations. The other EasyJet passengers were not so lucky. There was no other EasyJet flight for several days and no flights out that night. No provision was made for hotel accommodation or even meal vouchers.
> I remember a young mother with one toddler and one child in a pushchair. She was distraught. I have no idea what happened to her but I still remember her distress.
> ...




It was the first time I had flown BA in at least 6 years and it was not a good experience, bag lost twice in as many days and yes I did get it back but the palaver one goes through to get it is stressful. I didn't mention that my flight was booked with BA... Alicante Madrid, London and I was bumped onto a flight where I had to pay for my drink despite booking and I presume paying BA prices.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have just priced up the difference in respect of one of the neighbours' grandson who will be going to start his course at the Royal College of Music in September and returning for Christmas.

Flying BA from GRX to LCY (direct) then tube to where he will be staying - total fares including tube will be €294 and the time from home to his digs will be 4h 40m Both outward and return flights are at civilised times

Flying MON from AGP to LGW then BR to Victoria and tube to where he will be staying - total fares inc tube will be €329 after discount. Time from home to digs will be 6h 25m BUT for the return, he will have to be on a flight that leaves from LGW at 0725 

Flying Sqeezyjet from AGP to LGW then BR to Victoria and tube to where he will be staying - total fares inc tube will be €294 (same as BA. Time from home to digs will be 6h 25m 

So according to my reckoning, BA wins hands down both on price and time


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

A few years ago my wife was flying out to Spain to see her mum who was dying. When we got to the airport she had died. After my wife went through to departures I asked customer services to keep an eye on her. I didn't know it until she landed, but BA treated her like royalty. She was upgraded and allowed to board the plane well I. Advance of the rest of the passengers. The captain sat next to her and had a cup of tea to help relax her.
I cannot praise BA enough for what they did that day. It is my preferred airline. The only time in 40 years our luggage never arrived was with Monarch, but they also were very good, they found it and sent it out with me next BA flight.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I flew BA on a weekly basis, occasionally more often, from Prague to London for three years and for a year or so from Malaga or Gibraltar to London with never a delay apart from the usual Gibraltar weather problems. Not once was I delayed apart from the last time I flew from Malaga in April when I had a four hour delay but was compensated with copious airmiles. I have always travelled in comfort if not always in style!
> Of the budget airlines I prefer Jet2 and AirBerlin. EasyJet is OK but the passengers on the Prague flights were often mainly stag or hen parties and travelling with them was not a pleasant experience. I have never flown and never will fly Ryanair.
> Aeroflot lost our luggage but that was a minor complaint about that airline.
> No, I'll stick with BA, at least until all the airmiles I've accumulated over the years are used up.


Thanks thats reassured me a bit! I like Air Berlin and we often travel with Easyjet We did try Ryanair -once- they do hit the ground running, we wondered if we'd just landed or just crashed! Not keen on Monarch their planes are very cramped and special offer or not they are expensive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have also noticed when waiting for incoming passengers at airports that Monarch flights are, so often, many hours late.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I have also noticed when waiting for incoming passengers at airports that Monarch flights are, so often, many hours late.


whenever I fly, which these days is thankfully not that often - it's usually squeezyjet or Monarch

I've never been more than a few mins late with either - & I find Monarch seats, although a little narrower, to have a bit more legroom


also, I generally use a wheelchair in airports, & Monarch seem to deal with the paperwork more efficiently on the day - though with squeezyjet it's easier to book assistance in advance


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've also flown a lot over the last 25 or 30 years including Aeroflot , Balkan, Ryanair, Easyjet, Lufthansa, BA, Virgin, Singapore and others and to be honest the only delays were with BA and Lufthansa that I can remember, certainly of any significant delay. The most interesting flights were with 'bush pilots' in Rhodesia and Canada, any problems on other flights are easily solved with a set of headphones and several large G&T's


----------

